# The Good, The Bad, The Ugly



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

*The Good:*

Well we spent the last six days and five nights at Corpus Christi virtually RV'ing right near the beach. The weather was awesome. We just hung out on the beach the whole time and did allot of fishing.... even caught allot of Mackerel....

*The Bad:*

OK - I had been calling in "sick" for the last couple of days (finally told them to put me on leave to make it legal) when I suddenly realized that excuse wasn't going to work since now all of a sudden i have a SUNTAN that i didn't have on Friday morning!!!!
*
The Ugly: *

Holy Cow -- I must have bought back 40 pounds of sand with me -- I will be cleaning out the truck and the Outback for the next month (or a least until its time to get "sick" again) --


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty

You crack me up























Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ghosty said:


> *The Bad:*
> 
> all of a sudden i have a SUNTAN that i didn't have on Friday morning!!!!
> [snapback]91052[/snapback]​


LOL









Happened to me once when I "got sick" and went snow skiing. Came in Monday with wicked racoon eyes from my sunglasses









Good luck with your explanation, but arent you an attorney? I suspect you'll come up with _something_


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice one Ghosty









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor said:


> Ghosty
> 
> You crack me up
> 
> ...


 I had a fever and was sitting in the sun and fell asleep.......on my back and stomach

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosty
> ...


Nice thinking John









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a good trip, Ghosty!









But as you did not mention the temperature once, I must assume you had to suffer something of a cold snap. Low 90's?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Take the sand and fill your pockets and shirt with it on your first day back. Tell them you're still a bit under the weather and this blotting this has even got the doctors confused.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Tell them it was something you ate. Maybe a 100 lbs of carrots! My daughter used to love carrots when she was an infant so we would feed them to her, as much as she wanted. We took her to the pediatrican and she asked us straight off if we were feeding her lots of carrots. When we told her we were she told us to stop. Where we thought she had a stunning tan she was in fact turning orange. I've told that story and some people think I am hosing them but with God as my witness it is absolutely true. Not exactly "oompa-loompa" orange but sort of a nice light shade of orange. Luckily for her once we quit feeding her so many carrots she returned to her normal color.

I've always wondered what would happen if we had fed her too many eggplants. Would she have become Barney-colored?

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The phenomenon is called hypercarotenemia and the orange tint shows up mostly in the palms of the hands. This happens because the body does not use all of the beta-carotene from carrots and the resulting skin discoloration is harmless.

Stop eating the carrots...and your skin returns to normal.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> *The Good:*
> 
> Well we spent the last six days and five nights at Corpus Christi virtually RV'ing right near the beach. The weather was awesome. We just hung out on the beach the whole time and did allot of fishing.... even caught allot of Mackerel....
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to write you a doctors note confirming that you were, in fact, ill. might be kinda tough to explain how you got a note from a doc in Minnesota with that new tan you got from the beach - it snowed 6 inches here today, and 10 last weekend







. kinda hard to get any good sunshine sunny with that kind of weather!!

scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wait......

I bet you there is an Outbacker out there that is a MD...... Get out of jail free card









Thor


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wait......
> 
> I bet you there is an Outbacker out there that is a MD...... Get out of jail free card
> 
> ...


around here, I'm stapless. In my life outside of outbackers.com, my name is Scott Staples, M.D. I'm an ER and Family Practice doc. Too bad I didn't become a surgeon. would be a great last name for a surgeon.

scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

This could be a first - the legal and medical communities COOPERATING!


----------

